# How to start a webpage?



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, most of you guys have your own websites with great addresses.
To get an address with a name you choose (and no pop ups), do you have to pay or are there any other options?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

To get something like www.LoveManor.com or www.HauntForum.com you'll need to purchase a domain. They generally run about 6-9 dollars a year. As for the hosting, you can get it free from various sources but you'll most likely be cluttered with advertisements. Your best bet is to purchase a small amount of space for 4-6 dollars a month.

I use www.Branzone.com for my hosting, the pricing is great and they're very friendly with helping you get set-up.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Also, if you go with smaller space, you may want to have all of your pictures in a free space such as Photobucket instead of on your website's host server. I just moved all my pics over so I will have plenty of room for all the new pages I'm adding.

Whatever you do, DO NOT go with iPower. I've heard NOTHING but BAD things about them.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Ghostess said:


> DO NOT go with iPower. I've heard NOTHING but BAD things about them.


Correct. I registered 3 times with them... and every single time something went wrong.
.

I used www.freewebs.com to create and host my website.
Hope you get everything figured out!
.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

for www.autumncoast.com i paid 25CDN bucks through "domain people" and they're pretty good. All it does is redirect my members.shaw.ca/autumncoaststudios to my desired domain name. 
My hosting comes with my internet through shaw which costs nothing. I get 20mb per space and i get 9 spaces. So almost 200mb for free. I also use that for members.shaw.ca/october31


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

im learning a lot from this thread too. thanks for starting it.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, I'm actually getting more info than I expected. Thanks guys.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Most hosts offer free web building tools. If you don't have front page or something similar I would go with a host which offers a site builder you like. I use www.coffeecup.com as my web page builder. Once I fiqured it out it was pretty simple. I got it free at lunarpages.com but have since switched to http://www.simplyhosting.net/index.php I used freewebs for my first pages but quickly out grew the bandwidth.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like coffeecup too, but if you use the free version and don't understand html, it can be frustrating for some.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I use http://www.250free.com paid account. It is $6.95 a month, and well worth it for space and ease of use. I agree about posting your photos with Photobucket also. I do the same thing.


----------

